# bjj instructor injured me during rolling



## Hailey Lau

I was going to this wrestling /jiu justu class I had with Groupon and after class with rolled after we learned bit technique
I was rolling with instructor and on 3 round he flipped me(butterfly sweep or something like that ) and my right arm landed and twisted
I was in lot pain and yelling . It’s very sore in elbow area and taking Advil , Ice and numbing cream
My question is should I text and tell owner that as a brown belt he should forescreen it coming . I rolled with other instructor and other guys before and never got injured this bad
What can I do
I know I can’t sue since I sign waiver but what should I tell owner of gym
The instructor who injure me wasn’t that helpful either. Told me had return ice cans can’t bring it with me even though other students said go ahead we got tons. Didn’t show any empathy


----------



## Trix

I don't know.

A lot of martial arts instructors sell the idea a person can have a complete self defense program with minimal effort or time invested on their part.

In reality a complete self defense program might look more like a full time job.

Injury prevention could be a necessity here. Stretching and training to prevent injury. Learning to fall properly without injurying yourself.

In the UFC you see a lot of fighters be thrown or slammed where they break their fall with their elbow, arm or body in a way to reduce the damage.

I'm not saying what your instructor did was right, or that they're not a dick.

Maybe what we're seeing is the reason a lot of people quit around the blue belt level when they realize they don't have the time or energy to devote to training to progress past that.


----------

